#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [討論] 『討論』真實之刻rp版．新版討論區

## 薩拉‧卡羅

大家好，由於整個rp看起來算是改頭換面了（就意義上也算是符合主標題Fantasy reincarnation的 reincarnation啦（汗））
因此，舊篇的討論區就現在情況上，也已經不敷使用（主要還是希望能點進來就看到相關的討論，而不用一直往下一頁猛按）
此故事定名為

Fantasy reincarnation 2: Moment of the real 
幻想轉生2 真實之刻

此討論區將會作為本傳以及各個rp作者作品讀者的意見討論區、作者群的茶水間以及資料設定的集散地，如果看了本故事覺得有興趣參與角色外型或場景器物等的圖像設計、劇情設定，或者打算直接加入者（這部份請附加私信給我或者是rp作者們），都可以在這邊獲得相關資料。
原則上，每個rp作者和我共用一樣的世界觀，權力也是相同的，有需要都歡迎討論。
由於是新的討論篇，角色資料的部份如果能拜託版主從舊討論區挪過來就太好不過了。
作品的時間線以不才的主篇為準，必要時改用各位作者認定的時間點，否則請把故事劇情時間設定在主線劇情的時間線以前或接近處（以本次來算可以寫在473年，但是476年就不太鼓勵，主要是怕造成過度牽制。），盡量不要太超前主線時間線，主線時間在我每次寫定後會在此更新。
---主線現在時間點：伊克洛普475年10/28 下午5點45分----
以上，願主神之翼庇護汝等。 
至於非rp版的真實之刻，劇情想必也是不一樣的。
------以下為各篇故事的連結，為了使各個作者方便，回應請統一集合在此篇---------------
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=56305 真實之刻rp版本 作者：薩拉‧卡羅
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=56505 水雲篇 作者：瀟湘
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=56565 伊希佴特篇 作者：賽茲恩·奧
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=56453 奈特‧瓦扎篇 作者：鳴雷‧起
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=56337 希殊篇 作者：kl122002

----------


## a70701111

老龍阿……你終於回來啦。
只是照這樣走下去應該會有很多部分有問題吧？
畢竟整合起來是很難的ㄧ件事情，所以感覺老龍也花了不少時間。
恩……不過正文還是早點出來比較好XD。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

因為rp放置了很久，所以這次打算重新把rp作一次比較嚴謹的統整，而為了方便，角色的能力設定是會放上的，不過數字化的部份純粹是方便標明與介紹腳色強度，不一定弱角輸強角，總之，未來還很多變呢？
統整過後的的rp改變主要是將原先散置的劇情統合，相關情報下回再貼上。
而部份數字的排列，因為我時在不知道該怎麼調整表格功能在這論壇上，所以請多多包涵……。
廢話不多說，把目前完成度最高，敝龍認為可以呈現的主角，也就是尤金給貼上來。
---------------------------分隔線------------------------------

尤金‧巴菲斯：28歲，牛人，軍階：中尉。性情冷漠，沈默寡言。
尤金出生時父母雙亡，被魯爾維斯軍事專門學校校長─ 海瑟‧巴菲斯收養，成爲義子。
復仇是他生存的最大目標，卻不知這樣的目標帶給他的是更多的苦難。

出身地：沙席安鐸

身高：約220公分

體重：約130公斤

毛色：灰偏黑，直短髮，瀏海略蓋住額頭

瞳色：黑

角的顏色：白偏灰

愛好：酒類（黑麥酒）、重劍、淡煙（手捲菸愛好者）

厭惡：盧恩、花粉（中度花粉症）

個性：性情冷漠，沈默寡言，但為了目標或信念，正邪都可以捨棄。

衣著配色：主要黑白為主，大地色系愛好，重披風愛好者。

戰鬥趨向：問答不要，乾坤一擲！

職業分類：重劍士 

慣用武裝：黑十字重劍、鎖鏈劍-阿法提斯、聖劍麥康爾 

天生屬性：冥

尤金．巴菲斯：
人物能力階段	（第二章）	（戰技大賽前）	敵狀態	（戰技大賽後）
力量	                     40	       230	         450	            750
耐性	                     50	       312	         500	            608
敏捷	                     26	       190	         240	            310
靈力	                     15	        80	         105	            140
生命力	            300	      1200	        7000	   3465
法力	                     46	       156	         900	            460
體力	                    150	       150	         350  	    200
行動力	              3	         5	           6	              7
	屬性抗性
風	50
火	50
地	50
水	50
雷	35
光	5
暗	80

人物技能：
武器類型	被動	        空手	   十字重劍	     鎖鏈劍-阿法堤斯	 聖劍麥康爾
技能1	耐力上升	肩車	 重劍．十字斬	風劍．烈空刀	重劍．雲飛
技能2	重型連繫衝拳．中三連 重劍．月像	火劍．宿火鞭	重劍．牙響
技能3	力量上升  鋼掌．穿雲連打	重劍．破風	土盾．無損	劍光．轟雷
技能4	命中上升	鋼身呼法	重劍．薙光	流水．遊星	
技能5	信念	    無刀式．分天	三荒亂神斬	雷劍．大斬馬	

武器性能與解說：

十字重劍：重量20kg，長約200公分，護手部份各長約40公分，整體劍身厚度為2公分，主要劍身寬度8公分，材質為重緞鋼，混有碎隕鐵，故整把兵器呈現深黑色，尖端部份為整塊研磨的隕鐵，各部接合處皆以精鐵嵌合，刃緣配有鋸齒，無刀鞘，使用時必須雙手持劍，主要用來劈砍。攻擊cost 5體力 防禦 cost 7體力

鎖鏈劍-阿法堤斯：重量3kg，長約140公分，劍身由菱形的金屬片組成，每個金屬片之間由極細的同材質金屬絲連接，藉由將微量法力灌入劍柄中的核晶，可以憑意志切換劍的型態，材質無法測定，只能推測可能是從第一世或更早之前就流傳下來的物品，在一般狀態下只能當作鈍器揮舞。攻擊cost2體力 防禦 土盾

聖劍麥康爾：重量200g～190kg，長約280公分，這柄由烏伊努交給尤金的巨劍，看起來像是用整塊白玉雕塑製成的，只知道這可能是超古代的器物，護手與劍柄的構型相當單純，在劍身中央有一個約如雞蛋大小的圓球，從圓球延伸出去兩道金色的凹槽，恰好將整把大劍分隔成兩半，此劍奇特之處在於會以持劍者才看的見的光點告知劍的使用方法，然而這把劍大部分時間並沒有殺傷力，因此尤金幾乎不選擇使用此劍。攻擊 cost 5體力 防禦 cost 7體力

技能解說：連繫率為此技能使用後能代入下一技能的機率 合擊為使用此技能後同伴可否追擊

被動	耐力上升(大)：讓耐力得到20%的提升

重型聯繫：當使用重劍技和空手技時連繫率得到補正

力量上升(中)：讓力量得到10%的提升

命中上升：最終命中率+10%

信念：陷入異常狀態的機率降低40%

空手部份─	肩車：將身體重心向前，全力用肩膀撞向敵人，可以讓敵人重心不穩（下一招式無法防禦），尤金可以視情況加入角撞擊。連繫率：30+10	合擊：可 COST：10體力

衝拳．中三連：拉近和敵人的最近距離，正面擊打敵人胸腹，攻守一體的拳擊技，有機率能讓對手氣絕。連繫率：40+10 合擊：不可 COST：20體力

鋼掌．穿雲連打：零距離下使出的高速八連擊，以對手的身體中央線為基準，針對頸動脈(劈掌)、氣門（刺拳）、前臂（直拳）、腹部（上鉤重拳）、鼠蹊（膝擊）、脛骨（尾擊）、後腦杓或後腰（摔掌或後迴旋踢）的攻擊，由於尤金的力量巨大，很少有人能完整接完這八下。連繫率：60+5  合擊：不可 COST：70體力

鋼身呼法：運氣全身，帝國軍方的簡易硬氣功，能暫時提昇肉體能力，缺點是耗費體力甚巨且持續時間短暫。連繫率：0 合擊：可 COST：80體力

無刀式．分天：凝神感受體內生命能量的存在，將其化為無間不催的利刃揮砍出去，類似劍氣的原理，聚氣時間長，而且使用完會極度疲勞。連繫率：0 合擊：不可 COST：1（剩餘體力決定威力％數）

重劍技─	

重劍．十字斬：和一般十字斬不同，尤金習慣以橫斬起手，增加了命中率。
連繫率10+10 COST：30體力 合擊：可

重劍．月像：在左右兩次橫斬之後，反手持劍，以跳躍帶入上升斬，宛若月痕，能重創對手要害，並造成挑空。連繫率5+10 COST：50體力 合擊：可

重劍．破風：將重劍作為投擲道具全力對敵人丟擲，威力足以穿石裂碑。連繫率0 COST：80體力 下一動作不可為重劍技 合擊：不可

重劍．薙光：高速做出連續的劈、砍、挑、刺等劍勢，無情的對敵人要害猛擊，最末以高速的三連刺收尾。連繫率：0  COST 120體力 合擊：不可

三荒亂神斬：尤金被雷肯附身狀態才能使用的招術，使用此招時尤金可以無視重劍慢速的缺點而且呈現單手持劍，在敵人周圍高速移動同時攻擊，旁人會以為有三個尤金在同時使用重劍．薙光，末尾三人同時使出月像將敵人挑空後跳起，三人回覆為一人對敵人天靈使出十字斬後重劈而下，極度霸道的招式。連繫率：100  COST：5體力 有機率使敵人即死。 合擊：不可

重劍．雲飛：當攻擊多數敵人時使用的招式，以橫斬起手跑近敵人，隨即變換姿態揮出月像，接著以連續的交互斬擊攻擊周圍的敵人，主要以意象為主，沒有刻意的姿態。連繫率：40+10 COST 70體力 多體傷害 合擊：可

重劍．牙響：突進技，用重劍當作長矛對準敵人猛衝的技巧。連繫率：50 COST：45體力 合擊：可

劍光．轟雷：高跳後用全身重量附加在重劍上的重劈技，可以在月像挑空後作連繫，全身全魂的一擊！連繫率：0 COST 90體力 單獨使用命中率低 合擊：不可

鎖鍊劍技（皆合擊不可）─	

風劍．裂空刀；使用風之力的劍技，能使鎖鏈劍劈砍出風刃。連繫率：80 COST 15法力/每道風刃

火劍．宿火鞭：使用火之力，讓鎖鏈劍能夠暫時變形為火焰鞭，主要用來牽制。連繫率：90 COST：20法力/回合

土盾．無損：使用地之力，讓鎖鏈劍變形為大盾，並同時召喚出石牆加強防禦，石牆移動時無法產生。連繫率：0 COST：40法力/次

流水．遊星：使用水之力，讓鎖鏈劍變成環繞在周身的30個衛星物體，能夠利用劍柄操縱它們進行攻擊，可以群體攻擊。連繫率：40 COST 2法力（單個）

雷劍．大斬馬：使用雷之力讓鎖鏈劍的金屬片召喚出雷光刃，使鎖鏈劍暫時變成一柄大劍，使用一次重劍技便會失效。連繫率：100（重劍技必須）COST 80法力

☆（敵）	尤金．巴菲斯（狂血獸）：
人物能力階段	
力量	800
耐性	760
敏捷	420
靈力	580
體力	8000
法力	5200
體力	4000
行動力	3
	屬性抗性
風	90
火	90
地	90
水	90
雷	90
光	-40
暗	+60




人物技能：
武器類型	被動	血鎖鏈
技能1	吸魂	血鎖鏈．縛
技能2	抗性	妖音．鬼哭
技能3	硬皮	妖喚．魔饜
技能4	蓄勁	血身．融
技能5	雷肯附身	罪血．獄蝕

武器性能與解說：

血鎖鏈：和狂血獸精魄共生的鎖鏈，可以自由的改變重量與體積，一般的法術和兵器無法損傷其分毫，硬度可以時而像是絹索，時而像是鋼條，不論擊打或是串刺效果都十分優秀。cost： 攻 50 防 70

技能解說：
被動─	吸魂：狂血獸每次攻擊將可回收攻擊值3%的生命與法力
		抗性：狂血獸不會進入異常狀態，燒傷、霜凍、中毒的持續時間縮減          
為三分之一。
		硬皮：攻擊傷害抵銷15%
		蓄勁：每個攻擊時間必定可以攻擊一次。
		雷肯附身：呼喚雷肯附身，身體暫時被雷肯所用。

魔技─	

血鎖鏈．縛：撒出血鎖鏈包圍敵人全體，宛如生物的血鎖鏈能夠把每一個目標都牢牢捆住，並且開始大量消耗對方的體力。連繫率：120（加強下一個技能效果）COST：200法力

妖音．鬼哭：狂血獸放聲狂吼，造成現場敵我雙方除了狂血獸以外所有對象混亂並附帶疲勞、內傷效果。連繫率：30 COST：500法力
妖喚．魔饜：以血鎖鏈為召喚法陣，直接召喚上級妖魔5頭，聽命於狂血獸。COST：800法力

血身．融：召喚出血池，狂血獸變換為血水，躲避物理攻擊並擁有下回先制攻擊
權。COST：1200法力

罪血．獄蝕：耗費三回合詠唱，召喚出巨大的血池，具有強烈腐蝕性的血水將吞噬範圍內除了狂血獸以外的所有生物，同時狂血獸身上的血鎖鏈將進入狂暴化，進行高速的串刺攻擊。

----------


## a70701111

不過有點太晚了呢XD。
老龍還是把盡量設定的放出來吧。
或者能讓各寫手更方便也說不一定。
不愧是本篇主角，有些能力太恐怖了。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 不過有點太晚了呢XD。
> 老龍還是把盡量設定的放出來吧。
> 或者能讓各寫手更方便也說不一定。
> 不愧是本篇主角，有些能力太恐怖了。


誠如小迪所言，進行比較嚴謹的設定，的確勢在必行，目前能夠比較快完成的應該是人物的設定，這邊會和我手邊的資料同步，至於以前的資料也不是全無用處，基本上這些新設定，大部分是舊設定的補足，如果是要使用舊有腳色，也歡迎通知我一聲。這次放出的尤金設定算是最詳盡的吧？其餘角色由於安排的狀況沒有尤金多，相信應該是會比較快完工吧？
（編按：武器設定的部份比較困難，如果有願意提供協助的也可以提出點子，讓我們討論討論）
至於能力恐怖的這點，先不說明，不過視為主角光環也是可以的，還有遠比尤金更厲害的人物存在（我想應該也不少）

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

因為小史需要設定的資料相對較少，所以這是第二個放出的人物。
-----------------------------------

史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦曆瓦斯：16歲，虎人，軍階：准尉。伊瑟克魯達帝國最大商人家族，瓦曆瓦斯家族的三子，家 中富可敵國。瓦曆瓦斯家族長久以來掌控著伊瑟克魯達帝國的對外貿易，尤其是糧食部分，所以其在帝國內的影響是非常大的。身爲家裏的三子，史丁格卻對商賈生涯興趣缺缺，在久經一番深思熟慮後，他選擇了從軍一途，無奈自小體弱多病，根本無法勝任辛苦的軍事操練，本來要放棄的他，所幸在魯爾維斯軍事專門學校校長 ─海瑟‧巴菲斯的開導下，改走上了軍醫之路。綽號：小史 
出身地：帝恩堤拉
身高：約150公分
體重：約40公斤
毛色：白毛黑條紋，短捲髮
瞳色：紅
愛好：讓自己有大人氣勢的物品(但是無法忍受菸酒)、糖果、阿丁
厭惡：阿丁、被說孩子氣
個性：天資聰慧，溫順聽話，偶爾有些孩子氣。
衣著配色：主要為寬大的同色系衣袍為主，眼鏡是必備物品，會戴著方形的大帽子，隨身的側背大布包中放有許多藥劑和材料。
口癖：笨蛋、笨蛋笨蛋笨蛋、笨！蛋！
戰鬥趨向：見縫插針，敵不動我不動。
職業分類：操器使 
慣用武裝：銀針、金針、新毫．精鑄（主要使用道具合成法戰鬥，但主要還是負責用針灸治療後援）
天生屬性：凜

屬性抗性	初登場	繼承醫術後
風	40	50
火	40	50
地	40	50
水	70	70
雷	10	30
光	50	50
暗	50	50

人物能力階段	（第二章）	（登場）	（繼承醫術後）
力量	6	60	260
耐性	15	55	290
敏捷	12	70	372
靈力	8	80	395
生命力	40	360	800
法力	9	190	320
體力	30	80	75
行動力	2	4	9



人物技能：
武器類型	被動	針
技能1	效率	投擲
技能2	拆分	封脈針
技能3	緊急治療	暢氣針
技能4	合成	毒針
技能5	避開要害	植物召喚
武器性能與解說：
針─主要是用在醫療用途的針，無法運用於實戰之上，優秀的醫師甚至可以用針讓人進入假死狀態，亦有的針是用貴重金屬製成，一般相信能提昇醫術的效果。
新毫．精鑄─伊薩克‧埃努使用過的針，這套針的特性就是如同頭髮一般，柔軟卻又具有韌性，神奇的是，如果使用這套針來施行針灸，病患的血氣運行情況會得到改善，趨近正常，但沒有一定的技巧是沒辦法使用這套針的。
技能解說：連繫率為此技能使用後能代入下一技能的機率 合擊為使用此技能後同伴可否追擊
被動	效率：熟習道具的功用，使用道具時有機率讓道具的效果倍增，低機率不消耗道具。
拆分：將單體道具的效果擴散為全體，效力減低20％
緊急治療：擁有治傷能力，能恢復一名隊友15％生命力一次
合成：可以將部份道具合成為新道具，戰鬥中可使用。
避開要害：大幅降低被致命攻擊的機率。
針─	投擲：追加投擲道具功能，若是武器防具類，則重量對傷害有加成。
封脈針：封住一名對象的氣脈，使其異常狀態解除，暫時行動不能。Cost 50體力
暢氣針：促進一名對象的血脈流通，力量與敏捷上升，並且提昇爆擊率與體力回覆速度。Cost 70體力
毒針：消耗毒藥讓對手中毒，cost 5體力，需消耗毒藥類道具。
植物召喚：召喚出特異植物群，必須等待生長完畢才能行動，生長時間各品種不同。Cost：200法力

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

第三個人物，一樣是冷門角色，話說有些劇透應該可以接受嗎?
--------------------------------
威廉‧巴菲斯：33歲，羊人，海瑟的兒子，尤金的義兄，和尤金的感情融洽，情同手足。似乎為了某種目的，而私底下進行著不能見光的研究。
身高：約177公分
體重：約60公斤
毛色：象牙白
角顏色：白
瞳色：琥珀色
愛好：濃菸、魔導書、烈酒
厭惡：食古不化
個性：豪邁，不拘小節，天才型術者
衣著配色：主要為深褐色的耐磨長袍，會配戴能增強法力的墜飾。
戰鬥趨向：無憐憫的絕對攻擊，遠距離上手。
職業分類：咒術師(初期)/煞行者(後期) 慣用武裝：曦光遺骸（七幻真玉）、苦痛之憶
天生屬性：玄、冥

屬性抗性	初登場	墮落後
風	30	70
火	40	70
地	90	70
水	50	70
雷	90	70
光	50	-10
暗	60	+20
威廉．巴菲斯：
人物能力階段	（初登場）	（墮落後）
力量	170	342
耐性	90	195
敏捷	86	450
靈力	260	790
生命力	220	2900+2000
法力	490	4000
體力	30	30
行動力	5	9

人物技能：
武器類型	被動	咒術師	煞行者
技能1	靈力上升	元素箭	冥箭
技能2	高階咒術	範圍法術	操靈操屍
技能3	詠唱保留	組合法術	多重詠唱
技能4	段數增加	念力	鏡像
技能5	執念	禁咒	奪魂
武器性能與解說：
曦光遺骸：來歷不明的水晶珠，具有化育調和各種元素的能力，持有者的術法能力會得到大幅度上升。
苦痛之憶：用不明獸骨製成的短杖，經年散發森森黑氣，活物無法接近，只有已經半不死生物化的威廉可以持有。
技能解說：連繫率為此技能使用後能代入下一技能的機率 合擊為使用此技能後同伴可否追擊
被動	靈力上升：讓威廉的靈力得到20%的提升
高階咒術：解鎖高階咒術
詠唱保留：可以指定前一個咒術的詠唱保留，自由控制使用時機。
段數增加；法術造成的攻擊段數隨法術階級增加。
執念：降低耐性與敏捷，提昇法術命中率和威力，並在裝備法器或魔導具的場合提高詠唱速度
咒術師─	元素箭：使用各項元素法術的初中階法術，損號法力依各法術而不同。連繫率：100 合擊不可
範圍法術：將法術鎖定多個目標或區域，使用高階法術轟擊。連繫率：0合擊不可
組合法術：將土系法術和雷系法術以外的屬性結合，產生特殊的攻擊效果。連繫率100％ 合擊不可
念力：直接使用念力造成對手損傷。連繫率：100％ 合擊：可
禁咒：需要耗費長時間詠唱的法術，範圍廣大威力驚人，詠唱時防禦減半、閃躲率歸零 連繫率0％ 合擊不可
煞行者（皆合擊不可）─	冥箭：在元素箭中加入幽垠之力，造成元素傷害附加暗影傷害。
連繫率100 
操靈操屍：召喚亡靈生物協助攻擊，依選擇的種類增加詠唱時間。連繫率0 
多重詠唱：同時詠唱多屬性法術，詠唱時間為總和再減半。
鏡像：召喚出5個幻影，幻影不會被消滅，而且擁有和本體相同的能力（幻影無法使用鏡像）連繫率0  COST：1500法力
奪魂：耗費七回合詠唱，無法中斷，必定收割一個對象的靈魂，讓威廉的狀態完全恢復。COST：800法力 
-------------------------------------
作者雜言:
發在這個角色介紹文之後，重新出發的RP也許要有一個比較正式的名字，也因為我之前原先想把原作跟這個分開，但是我想可能會做成和原著同設定但是平行世界的狀況吧?或許RP就叫做真實之刻RP板也可以?當然 如果有建議也歡迎附上，只希望重新出發的RP能把故事說好，也能有更好的發展，也希望能參予的人可以有始有終，當然，能出現圖像化的內容會是更好的。 
至於原先沉積的部分，因為有部分我認定是正史，所以會拿過來使用(會有部分修改)，如果有獸也想加入，也是可以開放一個短暫的加入期，只希望能夠有始有終，或者當你確定沒有要在參與時，請通知我，以想辦法中斷腳色和世界的聯繫。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

丁莫‧普雷 ：20歲，獅人，軍階：下士。出身低微，曾是一名街頭混混的他，在一次酒館鬧事中，被魯爾維斯軍事專門學校校長─海瑟‧巴菲斯發現他在遠端武器上的優異天賦，遂說 服他加入軍旅生涯。個性頑劣，玩世不恭的他，在注重紀律的軍隊中很不討喜，好幾次都是海瑟替他把事情壓下來，才保住了他的飯碗。

綽號：阿丁 

出身地：挪帕

身高：約180公分
體重：約60公斤

毛色：褐偏棕，鬃毛為黑色，髮質不太好
瞳色：翡翠綠
愛好：燒肉、賭博
厭惡：說教、拖泥帶水
個性：頑劣，玩世不恭，有點沒耐性，愛耍嘴皮。
口癖：本大爺、大爺我
衣著配色：主要短袖短褲，皮製品愛好者，中空習慣者。
戰鬥趨向：疾風怒濤，結果勿論。
職業分類：巡者 
慣用武裝：重長弓、鐵胎弓、無弦弓．風之低語 
天生屬性：烈


人物能力階段	（第二章）	（登場）	（繼承無弦弩）
力量	20	180	390
耐性	18	160	380
敏捷	30	250	660+40
靈力	8	90	325
生命力	110	960	2540
法力	15	80	300+600
體力	90	130	200
行動力	4	5	6
屬性抗性	登場	繼承無弦弩
風	50	70
火	70	70
地	50	50
水	35	35
雷	50	50
光	50	50
暗	50	50

人物技能：
武器類型	被動	弓	無弦弩
技能1	精準	蓄力	迅風彈
技能2	守株待兔	致殘一擊	遁風術
技能3	心神專注	燃燒箭	追影刃
技能4	生存策略	炸彈箭	空色琉璃
技能5	勇者	箭雨	神風『地天共鳴』
武器性能與解說：
鐵胎弓：海瑟贈送給阿丁的晉升禮物，長約150公分，精準射程可以達到60碼，為一般樣式的長弓，在弓身中埋入了金屬增加強度，可以輕鬆射穿一般厚度的板甲。
無弦弓．風之低語：瓦哈魯‧沁凱的遺物，大小只有一般短弓的一半，必須要得到武器本身的認可，無弦弓才會為人產生無法看見的氣弦，弓身為碧綠色，閃耀著玉石般的色澤，弓身中心向弓心處延伸出三枚羽狀的裝飾，弓柄兩端為兩顆眼球狀的青色琉璃珠。
技能解說：連繫率為此技能使用後能代入下一技能的機率 合擊為使用此技能後同伴可否追擊
被動技能	精準：最終命中率上升10％。
			守株待兔：如果不進行攻擊執行裝填，可以在一次行動內把彈數補滿。
			心神專注：攻擊被躲閃的機率降低，爆擊率提高。
			生存策略：抵抗近身攻擊的機率上升
			勇者：在特定隊員重傷的情況下，自身能力大幅上升
弓			蓄力：放棄攻擊與一切行動在原地拉弓待機，提高下次攻擊的威力與命中率。
				cost 60體力 聯繫率：0 合擊：可
			致殘一擊：對準了敵人四肢的快速一箭，低機率造成繳械或是斷筋效果。
				cost 60體力 聯繫率：0 合擊：可
燃燒箭：用包覆油布的箭矢瞄準敵人射擊，造成一般與火焰傷害，並低機率附加燒傷狀態，需要耗費材料 cost30體力 15法力 聯繫率：20 合擊：可
炸彈箭：將小史製作的炸彈用箭矢射向敵人，造成的附加傷害依使用的炸彈類為準，需耗費炸彈類道具 cost40體力 10法力 聯繫率：0合擊不可
箭雨：應付多人戰的基礎技巧，將15支箭矢一次射出，傷害依命中的數目計算
Cost 80體力 聯繫率：0 合擊不可
無弦弓		迅風彈：凝氣成彈，無弦弓最基礎的攻擊手段，屬於屬性攻擊
			Cost 5體力 聯繫率：60 合擊：可
			遁風術：身化柔風，神行千里，可以用來躲避攻擊或是移動到有利的位置。
			COST 20法力 聯繫率：100 合擊：可
			追影刃：揮動無弦弓，利用弓身製造出無形的空氣刃，這些空氣刃具有良好
追尾性能，閃躲不能，屬於屬性攻擊 cost 40法力 聯繫率：30 合擊：可
空色琉璃：製造出一個被猛烈氣旋佔據的小空間，在裡面的一切物事都會被高速運轉的氣流割裂，小空間本身具有吸引能力，屬於屬性攻擊
Cost80法力 聯繫率：0 合擊：不可
神風『地天共鳴』：阿丁操作無弦弩時能使用的最高技巧，以自身為中心向八個方位射出不停轉動的空色琉璃，在中心點召喚出散射追影刃的颶風，並同時進行收束，在敵人被風勢逼入中心後，利用遁風術移動到以敵人為中心的圓周線上對其連續八秒不間斷的發射迅風彈，屬於屬性攻擊
Cost 250法力 聯繫率：0合擊：不可

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

蘇瓦‧卡范倫：29歲，女性，鼠人，帶著厚重眼鏡的植物學家。 

職業分類：言靈師 
身高：170公分
體重：55公斤
胸圍：小
腰圍：中等
臀圍：小
毛色：純白，黑色長直髮，遮住右眼，左手上有一不明傷疤。
瞳色：天空藍，憤怒時會變紅
愛好：音樂、繪畫、新奇古怪的事物、花朵、洗澡
個性：熱心助人，但又時常迷糊，不太懂得察言觀色，容易被沒見過的事情吸引，但問及私人事項時會裝傻帶過
厭惡：疾病、死亡
衣著配色：樸素簡便的淺色系穿著為主，短背心配上短褲，材質不很講究，但不會讓人感到邋遢，背上的背包裏裝的是食譜和故事集，意外的對料理拿手
特殊動作：想事情時會出現雙手抱胸的動作，並且不時會摸摸嘴唇。耳朵的聽力似乎不太好，而且常有咳嗽的毛病，隨身攜帶著自己採集的藥草茶包，和小史仰賴藥物的醫療理念完全不同，強調人體的自癒能力。
特殊能力：預言（不過大部分都是不明所以的）、治癒傷口（快速而且有效，接回斷肢也辦得到）、創造物品（不確定）
天生屬性：煌
人物能力階段	
力量	190
耐性	180
敏捷	270
靈力	？？？
生命力	550
法力	？？？
體力	80
行動力	3
	屬性抗性
風	60
火	60
地	60
水	60
雷	60
光	100
暗	30
武器類型	被動	化蟾金鐲
技能1	玄經	飛索匕首
技能2	言靈	咒符
技能3	千光盾	法力光刃
技能4	神言	




武器:化蟾金鐲 能夠吐出各系咒符的法寶 手鐲上一饅頭大小的金色蟾蜍 可以為蘇瓦提供三種戰鬥方式 一、飛索匕首 二、咒符（但威力與種類在脫出試煉淵之後便損壞，無法控制咒符數量威力種類等，且有時會自動觸發）三、法力光刃（極耗術力，長度為15公分，蘇瓦最大使用 時間為一分鐘，可以劈斷已知最堅硬的金屬隕鐵）
技能說明
被動	玄經：當使用輔助性道具時，效果擴展為全體，效力增加30％
		言靈：使用法術攻擊時，傷害兩倍
		千光盾：損傷值1500以下的法術攻擊被無視，1500以上損傷減半。
對物理攻擊無效
神言：高機率讓瀕死同伴復活，發動會耗費被救起同伴最大生命值的4分之一數值的法力量
主動	飛索匕首：投擲道具，可以拿來傷敵，低機率發揮拉索的牽制效用，將敵人拉來自己前方。
		Cost  40體力 聯繫率：70（若拉索效果發動） 合擊：可
咒符：注入法力讓咒蟾吐出一張靈符，法術的種類隨機，靈符可以指定我方或敵方使用，使用的瞬間才會決定效果。Cost 200法力 聯繫率：0 合擊：不可
法力光刃：將自己的法力具現化為高能量切割刀，可以劈斷已知最堅硬的金屬隕鐵，蘇瓦最多可使用一分鐘，發動期間普通攻擊無視對手防禦，並附帶光屬性攻擊，對不死生物有神效。
Cost 極大法力 聯繫率：只可與普通攻擊聯繫 合擊：可，效果增加40％

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

主要角色群的最末人，至此，擱去海瑟的部份不談，比較會被使用到的角色都已經備齊，要感謝基斯給予的建議，由於連續季如果用文字說明將會相當冗長，所以用鍵位代替，仍然會動態的消耗與恢復體力，和其他角色一樣，寫作時可以參考這些資料，本傳會慢慢的推出的，希望是這樣。
---------------------------------------

洛哈‧辛格﹝Raul‧Singer﹞：25歲，狼人，軍階：上尉。洛哈出身軍人世家，其父爲特別上將─洛迪‧辛格，家勢富甲一方，從小衣食無缺的他，卻在父親溫室般的呵護下，感到極深刻的孤獨，從小被和眾人隔離開來的他，最大的渴望就是找到可以交心的知己，在和尤金成為同班同學後，他開始對這個沉默寡言的傢伙產生了好感。
出身地：沙席安鐸
身高：約185公分
體重：約75公斤
毛色：銀，直長髮
瞳色：金
愛好：甜食、布偶、繪畫
厭惡：強勢的人、孤單
個性：幽默，溫文儒雅，缺點是有些優柔寡斷。
衣著配色：主要亮色系絲綢製品為主，蕾絲裝飾偏好，由於留著長頭髮，所以大多時間會用髮環在後三分之一處綁起頭髮。
特殊動作：感到困惑的時候會歪著頭用手支著下巴說話。
戰鬥趨向：千變萬幻，逢影神行。
職業分類：鬥爭者 
慣用武裝：飛刀、鋼爪、鎢鋼爪、求導者之握（褐鱗神器）、銀鐮薩希蒂 
天生屬性：厲

人物能力階段	（第二章）	登場	戰技大賽後	求導者之握
力量	38	210	500	500+600
耐性	43	240	430	430+100
敏捷	50	300	630	630
靈力	20	120	200	200+50
生命力	275	1000	2800	2800
法力	60	180	330	330
體力	120	140	140	140
行動力	5	7	7	5
屬性抗性	爪類	求導者之握
風	60	-20
火	45	50
地	30	+40
水	50	50
雷	70	40
光	50	50
暗	50	50

人物技能：
武器類型	被動	爪
技能1	暗殺者	構型預備
技能2	迅捷	荒鷲構型
技能3	反擊	赤犬構型
技能4	直感	磐蛇構型
技能5	餵毒	陽月構型
武器解說：
鋼爪：重0.5KG，長30CM，洛哈慣用的武器，由高韌性的緞鋼製成，三刃的鋼爪，重量輕，能配合使用者的身法使出凌厲的攻擊，，唯一的缺點是使用距離過近，因此洛哈身上也配備了飛刀，多少彌補距離上的劣勢。攻擊cost 2體力 防禦 7體力
飛刀：洛哈身上配戴的短刀或是隨手可得的利器，在受過軍用暗殺術訓練的洛哈手裡都能變成具有殺傷力的投擲武器。通常彈數：5枚
求導者之握：重200g，埋藏千年的魔導器，外表像是爬蟲類的手臂，只有右前爪部份，中間空心的部份可以讓成年男子的手臂套入，穿戴後可變形為長30cm的爪子，具有破壞法術能量的能力，防禦時自動變形為大盾，同時可以不耗費法力，直接使用高階地系咒術。攻擊cost1體力 防禦 0法力
技能解說：
被動	暗殺者：裝備短兵器時，攻擊力、爆擊率上升
		迅捷：體力的回復速度上升、招式耗費的體力降低
		反擊：高機率反擊閃躲後的近身攻擊
		直感：所有攻擊皆有機會命中敵人要害，無視護甲
		餵毒：可以將傷害性道具的效果短時間轉嫁到自己的武器上
爪	構型預備：進入構型的狀態，在特定的構型可以發動該構型的招式，對敵造成損傷。
荒鷲構型：攻擊重點在上盤的構型，入構指令為↑R□，在蛇構一丈青後自動入構，構型動作如大鷹展翅，多踢技。
赤犬構型：攻擊重點在中間的構型，入構指令為←LO，在鷹構迎風樓、蛇構毒牙襲後自動入構，構型動作如貪狼撲羊，擒抱技、拳擊技為主。
磐蛇構型：攻擊重點在下盤的構型，入構指令為（↙↓）X，在犬構四型獵爪後自動入構，踢技、寢技為主。
	陽月構型：可以穿插在三種構型之中的技巧，可攻可守，為基礎構型。
招式表 方向：↑↓←→↖↗↙↘ 鍵位：△輕拳○重拳□輕腳X重腳 特殊鍵：（）表同時，L、R表左右按鍵，☆表停頓
陽月構型
	春雷 △△O 
碎步膝撞打 △←△○↙□↖△ 
	琵琶醉（敵接近中） →（△O）
	女兒紅 （琵琶醉中）↓□↘△↗△←（□X）
	大鵬展翅 ↑R□
	透牙 ←LO
	赤軍刀 ↙↓X
荒鷲構型
	左右來迎	 △O△O
飛腳連環 ↖□□□→☆↗X
	燕返 （↓L）□↗○
	迎風樓 ←□□□↙○△△←LO
	大風起兮 △△△→→（RO）☆□△↙X↑□□□ ※完畢後回歸陽月構型
赤犬構型
	一型．血飲 ↙□←△△↑↗○
	二型．撕心 ←○☆↙△↓□←△□
	三型．荒咬 △O△△X
	四型．獵爪 O↘□□↓↙X ※可接技，無則進入蛇構
盤蛇構型
	一丈青	↙XX☆O↑R□
	毒牙襲  X△□OX←LO
	見血封喉 ←O↓△△□↖O（RX）□△↗□☆（△○） ※完畢後自動回復陽月構

----------


## kl122002

上一個新角的角設，依奇‧ 希殊

17歲，豹人。
出身地：尚吉隆
身高：約170公分 
體重：約50公斤 

毛色：黃毛黑點。 暗橙色頭髮是會用蠟膠整理好。 即使在獄中也會用小鐵片造的夾子夾好。 

瞳色：綠
愛好：一切華麗的東西 ， 光是看一眼就會知道這是不是好東西。 非常重外表。
厭惡：就是那一些通俗的物品， 眼中是不細工的東西，還有， 甚至比自己更自以為是的人。
個性：永不老實， 特別在沒有附錢的情況之下。 

衣著配色： 簿如紗的紗衣， 由金絲和白蠶絲交織的高級品。橫絲直金。 在陽光之下， 好像是金銀絲織品， 而在室內是金絲品。 比純金鋃還貴的織料。

口癖： 你給我錢， 貨就是你的。
職業分類：香料貿易的商人， 情報專家

情報收費:
一般雜事：一袋碎銀
商事秘密：金磚10塊
向別的商家問事：金磚５塊另加每一個商家收３塊銀磚
(以下是入獄之後新加的)
翻譯費 : 金磚5塊
軍務雜事: 20金磚
軍務高級機密：白金10箱
軍官問級商事 : 水晶和白金各3 箱
問多， 可以打95折。

背景:
　　出身自尚吉隆的一家奴隸所， 生母和是經手的都不知道。 在奴隸所中成長， 學習。 對奴隸買賣的手法很快毫完全掌握。 不過此刻因奴隸所欠錢， 高價地被賣出到了一家香料店當雜役。 

　　大約兩年， 希殊由雜役升上了店面的頭櫃。 當時他是13歲， 由成功投資在一時高漲的食物價所賺的錢， 成功買回自己的自由之餘， 也借用了一些手段買下這一所香料店， 使它變成自己， 並在兩年之內往各地開不同的分店， 收買了大幅香料田， 成了一個有資源壟斷的批發商。 

　　對貧窮一字充滿了戒心， 因此不容許店內出入的奴僕穿得寒酸。 不時不食， 不鮮不食， 唯極品至食的風格令他有了金舌頭的稱號。 好錢， 不好菸酒。 會上去一下路糸登的菸店要一些平價煙絲， 用來在香料店內防蟲， 但只會此家買菸絲， 在月底才一次結算。 自己就是有一些強迫症， 對一些擺設有嚴肅的要求。衣著也有一定的要求。

　　外面不同地方的已老商家不得不認同這一個新拔起的商家。 香料的重要性和實用性太高， 所以不能不合作。 希殊對火藥和水晶的買賣也有一定的認識， 儘管不是本行。 自身對軍事不感興趣， 只要有賺錢的機會就可以。  身邊有不少的軍事背景的獸人出入，借此令自己在沙席安鐸開店之餘， 也是唯一可自由在夜深出入沙席安鐸的商人。認識的人有很多，加上路糸登的人脈，可以知道或推測很多事。

　　加諾的 “百無” 和拜隆的 “山洞式”生活是希殊一生中最可恨的地方。不過現在連帝恩堤拉也是。 因為拾回一個金幣，誤成了帝恩堤拉的因犯， 是一個非常的倒霉。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

這次介紹一下地名，主要還是因為那字數放在註解實在是過長了，而由於設定能用在劇情上的有限，所以會有太簡略的地方，或許之後會再增添吧？
這次，介紹的是三個都市，加諾、帝恩提拉、尚吉隆
---------分隔線-------------

加諾:位於帕爾達隆納大陸西北的高原上 伊瑟克魯達帝國的魔法之都 同時也是斯達教團的大本營 宗教氣息與學術氣息濃厚的城鎮，由於空氣稀薄的關係 這裡大量栽種能發揮高度光合作用的植物欣陽葉，而由於氣壓低的關係，這邊獨特的飲食文化多是以悶、蒸的食物為主，並且為了抵禦高山症，居民多會自釀由當地藥草製成的養命酒，而在當地生活的教團人員則是略去了發酵過程，以乾貨泡製的藥草茶代之。
	如前所述，此地作為術法的研究中心，自然人口的構成以教團的人員為主，其他居民大部分是藥草商與負責種植的農戶，經濟體大抵上自給自足，也由於伊瑟克魯達帝國對藥草的出口管制十分嚴格，所以要買賣藥草多半得透過教團。
	除了教團之外，加諾另一個和術法最有關係的就是畢那法雷學院，和魯爾維斯不同，這間學院並未接受帝國政府的資助，而且所招收的學生並不限於培頓種族，由於入學考試極其嚴苛，所以學生人數似乎不超過500人，校本部位於市中心，校舍則疑似在加諾的北方山脈中（指南針無法在那裡使用）。
	特殊生物方面：在加諾的東邊山脈與沿線森林中，住有一種被人稱作納柯的半鹿半人生物他們，以菌類為主食，對魔法有渴求，不歡迎外來種族，部份可窺視到神靈，以洞穴為居，有自己的文字和語言，目前和帝國結盟，畢那法雷學院院長派妲是他們和帝國之間的橋樑，無雌雄之分，必要時可以由身上的鬚根鑽入地下取水。喜歡森林，似乎有和動物溝通的能力。分類上將其歸入培頓，但他們極度不認同。

備註：沒有魔法資質的人，來這裡是沒有樂趣的，除非你以閱讀食譜為樂。
-----------分隔線--------------------
帝恩堤拉：位於沙席安鐸北方約七百里的城市，和距離他有九百里的席恩西雅遙遙相對，兩個城市中間被廣大的熱帶草原和雨林隔開，帝恩堤拉由於是距離帝都最為接近的城市，所以資源上的分配頗為充足，而作為帝都的前哨，這邊的驛站服務也是全國最專業的，整個帝國最優秀的良馬大多出自於這城市的馬廄。而從這個城市為起點，可以發現越向北方地勢有漸漸高起的現象，通常會在這個都市停留的人都是為了去加諾的，而在這裡可以選擇由陸路貫通或者是藉海路繞行的方式，大部分的人會因時間的考量選擇後者。
	同時這個城市為距離阿菲斯特大陸最接近的地點，橫跨直徑較短的寧靜之海後，船隻可以直達尚吉隆，和大致中立的尼普迪邦國進行商業貿易，由於掌權貴族瓦歷瓦斯家族和帝國軍方簽有協定，此港永不得進駐軍船，所以這個港都總是一派和平的氣象。
	前段提到帝恩堤拉交通樞紐的重要位置，這裡前有海港後有運河與帝都相連，富庶的程度與帝都相去不遠，此地掌權的貴族為瓦歷瓦斯家族，喜好藝術的他們讓畫家和吟遊詩人們在這裡享有有條件的免費食宿權；此地的建築也多和領地內繁雜的商事作結合，許多人造河道穿梭其中，人們也使用小型船隻作為代步工具，若沒有當地導遊的領導會很容易迷路的。
備註：這邊的煙、酒因為當地政府制度的關係，會比帝都貴上30％左右，來這邊還是以買乾糧為主會比較划算。用這麼一句話形容：帝都是鐵造的，帝恩堤拉就是用絲做的。
---------------------分隔線----------------
尚吉隆：香料的故鄉、美女之鄉、無國界的享樂天堂，在多是山地的南阿菲斯特，擁有稀少平坦地形和優良港口的尚吉隆，憑藉優異的氣候栽種出大量且精良的各種香料作物，這項得天獨厚的商品讓全世界的商人都聚集到此地，也讓尚吉隆變成尼普迪邦國實質上的首都，在這邊不論是培頓還是盧恩都能和平共處，世界各地的貨物也隨著人潮流入這裡，沒有什麼商品在這邊是找不到的，而人口爆炸的結果帶來的是奇高的犯罪率與髒亂不堪的市容，但在這邊只要有錢，甚至能完全不踩到地面，完全依賴轎子移動。
	尚吉隆除了商業建築以外，最著名的要屬於此地的聲色場所，從歌劇院到妓院都有，也由於天氣炎熱，這邊的居民穿著多是薄紗短衣，各種族清涼養眼的畫面已經是見怪不怪。
備註：騙子、毒蟲、嫖客，什麼人都有的墮落城市，治安不佳，上街要看緊口袋。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

這次介紹的是神秘狼人少年—宸，背後的組織，帕爾達隆那的主要宗教核心，斯達教團（或可稱賽塔教團）
---------------------分隔線
斯達教團組織

起初，斯達教團在第二世初期草創的時候，還是一個數十人不到的術法研究組織，但在經歷術百年的演變後，逐漸蛻變成了名冊錄有上千人的大組織，第三世時由於教團方針的改變而漸漸偏向宗教團體，使得廣義的教團人口數有著明顯的飛昇，而狹義的核心人數，目前約莫是600餘人左右，而從這六百餘人之中又分出9個階層來依序負責教團的運作，而教團選擇人才的方針，便是力量。

1位 bishop 從7位Shadow Apostle 從中擇出一位，並且要通過試煉才予以承認。

7位 Shadow Apostle 遵循bishop直接命令，但若7位Shadow Apostle 都不認同的政策，可以被終止。

9位 sun riser 抽離於教團事務之外，只有bishop有權命令他們，專職的研究階級。

10位 windwalker 負責尋找各地失落魔導具的考古學者，聽命於Shadow Apostle，核心階層外權力最高者。

14位 fireGuardian 使用魔導具武裝的戰鬥部隊，Shadow Apostle的貼身護衛，權力在windwalker之下。

100位 prayer 部份具有法術天份的人能夠達到的階級，作為中間管理職，負責繁重的文書工作，只有其中少部份人可以從5年一度的選拔中脫穎而出，成為fireGuardian的後備。

460多位 monastic 一般的凡人加入教團，有志於教團事務者，最基礎的職位，不具有法術天份的凡人也能擔任。

☆watcher 宸被現任bishop康雅．普亭特任的職位，權力等同windwalker，不同的是要發布命令需要至少4位prayer的認可。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

看到了鳴雷發表的部份了，似乎有點短阿？
還不太明瞭宴會場所是哪裡，希望能有更多的部份補完，
期待下篇，如果有需要協住的地方請告訴我
這邊解說一下，銀幣應該是10元？銅幣>銀幣>金幣>銀票
大致上烏督會是這樣的貨幣，10進制，銀票則是大面額的，方便大資金調度。
一般民眾大多使用到銀幣，會用紙幣買的已經是少用物品。
因為設定在文藝復興左右的時代，有一些觀念可能會和現代有些差異，
或者以現代來看有些幼稚的情況吧？當然，如果有更嚴謹的資料考訂與糾正會是很好的。

----------


## kl122002

代鳴雷發表的部份回一下，
剛新發表的是支線類，應該和主線上沾上的會不太大。
對象是瓦扎和奈特在偷文物上的故事，
主線上的角色或會出現，不過會像星光一樣閃過吧？
大致上就是這樣。

----------


## 賽茲恩·奧

新角色加入：


伊希佴特·索隆法爾：25歲 黑豹獸人
化名：布拉茲·狄克埃
出生地：加諾
身高：184公分
體重：70公斤
毛色：黑色短毛（無髮）
瞳色：祖母綠色
愛好：乳酪（必須是原味的），生鱒魚（所有肉類中只吃鱒魚，而且必須是生的），茶（必須是玫瑰的），4
癖好：在白天開玩笑或戲弄人
厭惡：3，蔥，蟲子，哭聲，粉色
個性：多變
衣著配色：多數時間都是通體一身黑的裝扮，下雪時和屈指可數的幾次子夜後會通體著白色服飾出現；但也會身著不同的古怪服飾搭配出現在娛樂場所。
戰鬥趨向：伺機而變，直取要害。
職業分類：刺客。
化名職業：魔術師兼賭徒。
慣用武器：湮滅之影（特製手套），鴉悼（武士刀）。
天生屬性：影

角色介紹：出生於加諾的伊希佴特從記事時起就已經生活在瓦魯——這個海盜之都了，不過慶幸的是他沒有成為一名海盜。不幸的是，他是被賣給一個傭兵當作奴隸養大的，雖然那個傭兵對外人美化其為“義子”，但這位“義父”醉酒後的毒打及一系列的失態舉動將“義子”的奴隸身份體現的畢露無遺。然而獸人頑強的生命力讓伊希佴特每次都幸運的生還了，而且就這樣長大了。在他15歲那年“義父”一反常態的把他叫道身邊，並給他起了名字，原因是，他有了新的用途——斗獸。然而黑市的規矩是為了勝利可以不擇手段的，於是18歲那年春末夏初時，受了重傷的伊希佴特被當作屍體棄於山下的亂草之中。命運總是讓不幸與萬幸結伴同行，昏迷的伊希佴特再次被一位人類領了回去。這是一個古稀之年的人類老者在自己餘下的時光裡，將自己的武藝傳授給了伊希佴特，並在臨終前將自己的武士刀贈與了伊希佴特。已是3年後了的一個深夜，伊希佴特回到了瓦魯市中，並開始了每個夜晚的復仇行動。第一的目標自然是那位“義父”，然而卻在地窖的雜物堆中意外的發現了自己的身世證明，雖然僅僅只是一塊鏽跡斑斑的銅牌“……之子，伊希佴特·……，16時……於：加諾”，一些文字已經便是不清了……此後，伊希佴特將傳授自己武藝的老者的姓氏作為了自己的姓氏——索隆法爾，又化名為布拉茲·狄克埃，在白天時常出入於酒館和賭場。夜間則繼續著復仇行動……直到在瓦魯遇到了哈·吉拉，一位途徑瓦魯的狼獸人。

武器介紹：
鴉悼：原為傳授伊希佴特武藝的人類老師——佛希·索隆法爾的武器，臨終前贈與伊希佴特。刀身長77.7公分，通體烏黑無光，刀身之輕，宛如薄羽，鋒刃之快，斬敵於冥靜，故得名鴉悼。
湮滅之影：同為佛希遺贈之物，不過發現其用途已是佛希過世三年之後了。外形與手套無異，通體黑色，材質觸感似皮，柔軟輕薄，卻可抵禦刀箭之襲。而另一個特殊能力是穿戴者可將手沒入陰影之中，而使最遠3丈處的影子出現手型活動攻擊。

技能：
01-夜影之舞：當夜晚、陰暗空間、大面積陰影其中任一條件滿足時，且伊希佴特身處其中，即可於其間自由出沒不受阻礙，當完全沒入黑暗中時無法被攻擊，也不會受到外來的傷害。
02-束縛之影：將陰影實體化為某一種形態以束縛目標行動。
03-寂悼·鴉落：基於『束縛之影』而發動的技能，藉以『束縛之影』化作十字架，將目標固定於其上，隨後立於目標臂膀之上揮手以鴉悼自目標頸部斜斬其身的終結技。
04-影牢：將目標實體存在於其身影調換，若成功置換，目標身體受到攻擊時不會受到任何傷害，而與身體相對的身影若受到攻擊則會負傷，且傷害效果會表現在身體上。無論任何情況，只要身體所對的身影不唯一時，便會自動解除。無法在夜晚、陰暗空間和目標身處大範圍陰影中時使用。
05-影灭·綻裂：基於『影牢』而發動的技能，當目標被成功置換到自身的身影中後，以鴉悼垂直刺入身影的心臟部位，而後致使身影綻裂，隨即目標身體也會相應表現的終結技。
06-鬼影斬：當夜晚、陰暗空間、大面積陰影或穿戴湮滅之影其中任一條件滿足時，且手持鴉悼，即可對同處於陰影中的目標進行斬擊，且視作非物理攻擊，但傷害為物理傷害。若是發動技能基於湮滅之影而非夜晚、陰暗空間或大面積陰影區域，則攻擊範圍最遠為湮滅之影特殊能力所及範圍。

德魯伊法術：
——獸魔術·生命傳導：借助體內寄生的凋落之景獲得的技能，可以吸取目標或是周圍有生單位的生命能量治愈傷口。有事也會將這個能力在戰鬥中使用的比較極端，不過通常不會在哈·吉拉在場時使用。另一種用法是消耗自己的生命能量以導入目標身體。

【技能備註一】凋落之景：一種稀有的半元素半生命體魔物。生命形式為倆階段週期循環，汲取階段的凋落之景會以不斷變化的形態漂浮於接近地面之上，並不斷在體外的空氣中形成轉瞬即逝黑色的暗影物質，視之形似迸發而出便即刻凋落的花瓣，凋落之景也因此而得名。該階段的掉落之景會不斷汲取所經之處其他生物的生命能量，隨後進入下一種存在形態，即休眠階段。休眠階段的掉落之影形似黑水晶，多成極為規整的的球體，若成年人手掌大小，黑而剔透，質地堅韌。凋落之景的汲取階段和休眠階段均為99天，汲取階段的凋落之景雖然汲取附近生物的生命能量，但速度極為緩慢且不致命；相反曾有人嘗試在休眠階段解刨凋落之景時，結果被瞬間迸發的暗影漩渦吸入其中。
【技能備註二】德魯伊法術的引入會在文中作出說明。

攻擊模式簡述：多在有大範圍陰影或夜晚條件下展開攻擊。攻擊模式基本組成部分是速度和準度，包括攻擊的頻率，攻擊收發速度，迴避攻擊的速度和移動速度；通常為速度結合夜影之舞以多變的詭異角度對腦後、天頂、眉心、眼、喉、心臟以及脆弱的關節處進行肢體擊打，並習慣以鴉悼對喉部正向切穿作為最後收尾（無論對手當時死活）。也存在依靠夜影之舞以多變的詭異角度用鴉悼對關節處進行斬切的可能性，隨心情、環境及目標心理狀態而定。極不常用夜影之舞以外的其他技能。

【備註一】：如果對方使用諸如近身摔抱一類的攻擊，伊希佴特會瞬間進入激怒狀態，開始頻繁使用所有可用技能，並頻繁對目標致命區域進行非體術攻擊。
【備註二】：如果對手身上出現蔥的味道，同樣會導致伊希佴特產生備註一中所述的情形。
【備註三】：伊希佴特在白天與夜晚的戰鬥數值差異非常大。但處於避光的建築物或森林一類的區域時，會讓前述中的差異大幅度縮減。如果用一句話概括，就是：伊希佴特的戰鬥力與所處環境的陰影質量緊密關聯。 
【備註四】：奧不擅長力量型攻勢，也不擅長以力量去抵禦攻勢，對於力量型攻勢通常會採取閃躲，或是擦身而過的斬擊。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

歡迎蛇的加入～
這個角色感覺背後還有很多故事可以寫以及和rp裏的世界產生連接，
這個角色登錄成功了，也請蛇可以開始敘述這位角色的過去了喲。

----------


## 瀟湘

角色資料確定

姓名：水雲．聖潔耳門
年齡：十七
種族：白狐獸人
身高：175公分
體重：68公斤
髮色：雪白
瞳色：石榴紅
出生地：瑟爾
嗜好：研究藥草茶配方、研究煉金術、閱讀、默誦詩歌
衣著：白色系配合簡單紋路，質地以絲綢為主。
能力：以煉金術為主、各系法術為輔
天生屬性：光屬以外全系具備

角色介紹：瑟爾名門之後，貌似悠哉逍遙的雅士。由於對許多事情感到困惑，決定離鄉遊學。身為煉金術家系之後，體質在出生前就被詳加調整，從結果而言，擅長煉金術與法術、拙於體力，對各項屬性具有異常優秀的適性；除此之外，五感也比較優秀，特別是手指既靈巧又靈敏，可以徒手分辨十分之一克的差異。

武器：空手、浮游弩

備註：「水雲」並非真名，根據古老的傳統，聖潔耳門一系會把真正的名字隱藏起來以免遭受詛咒。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

歡迎水雲二次登錄，
希望這次能夠如願完成，也感謝水雲在設定面上提供的助力～
這次的開頭比先前更能讓讀者認識水雲的過去，
這邊順便插播一下，如果發現自己寫前傳還沒能完整的介紹完角色的一切
但是主要劇情有自己想要讓角色插入的時候，這時可以和各位作家共同開會討論，
通常會希望你能跟上主時間線（主要是依照我寫的部份做認定），
以你那篇rp的完整性為大前提。
現在rp的時間線是：伊克洛普475年春季10月28日（沙席安鐸位於南半球）
曆法：目前的曆法是從第三世開始使用的伊克洛普紀年，1年有13個月，大月29日，小月28日{無閏月}，盧恩方會在曆制上再加上年號。 
北半球都市：加諾、席恩希雅、哥利安塔、剎卡威、達安

南半球都市：帝恩提拉、烏穆、凱因、挪帕、瓦魯、尚吉隆、拜隆、瑟爾
北半球和南半球的四季相反，要注意一下。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

公告，由於敝龍從26日開始要服替代役，頭一個月的新訓會比較難出現，
請各位作者們不要緊張，一切按照你們的步調，
必要時可以由你們開會共同決定劇情進展，
原則上不要超出劇情走向文檔內的設定太多，
當然，如果認為該文檔內的設定需要修正，則依你們討論的結果為準。
之後再見囉～☆

----------


## kl122002

補上一些角設：　

沃霍洛‧阿多拉‧普尚提‧魯維

37歲，斑鬣犬人（公）。
出身地：不詳
身高：約187公分 
體重：約90公斤 
毛色：棕色為主, 夾雜黑或白色斑點。四肢末段皆白。
瞳色：一紫一金, 瞳孔為鍋型，好像看不到的一樣。
愛好：華瓏的布料，可以一摸就知道針織品的質素。
厭惡：一團糟的毛髮和外表。
個性： 挑戰。隨機主義者， 沒有一定的行事方向，令下屬和上司都不知想法。具有一定的侵略的可能，儘管這是大家的猜測。
衣著配色：桃紅色無領裇, 修長而有淺紅色印花樣袍裙
口癖： “耶! 好討厭, 真是好討厭喲!”
職業分類：早利絲羅密探團監察支長 (通稱副團長)
備用武器：司銀鍊，珞洛小刀

技能：
　　對情報和帳面的數值分析力極強，往往能一眼發現固中的疑點。
　　組歷過鍊成之後，擁有可隨心施法的能力，不用法陣或咒語都可使用小魔法解決日常的小雜事。


背景:
　　原為軍部的人。因為被軍部認為有性別上有問題，所以一直只是下層的小員工。後來被軍方用作秒密的魔法鍊成實驗, 令體格由原本的一般人大量地升格. 成為特別行團的一份子. 在少將叛國事件之後轉加入密探團. 
　　現為密探團監察支長 ，通稱副團長，對前團長阿社拉的指示絕對服從, 而現任團長瓦扎也加以前輩身份指導。. 日常工是在監視團中有沒有自我違規和軍速插入的事。一旦發現，會用極刑的方式審問。
　　天生的外表和性格上的問題，都令大家退避。如非必要，大家包括瓦扎，都僧甚少找上，令他孤單非常。因此，他間中會到一下依奇‧希殊的香料店坐一下，被希殊當成不用錢而又能幹的便宜僕人。

武器：
1. 司銀鍊：
　　主要由銀合物鍊成的銀鍊，長2ｍ，共有４節。可在安裝上加減少方便日常行動。總重量是300g。每一鍊環上另外分中幼小的刺勾，可以加上毒藥，增加傷害性。
　　

2. 珞洛片刀：
　　刃片薄如紙，鋒刃分鋼無聲。刀身由頭至尾約長15cm，刃與刀金桿為二比一，力點落在金桿。
　　當刀加入魔法並扔出，在經過的地方留下咒語在空中。在飛刀回手時，一個新的魔法陣會立即成形，令對方動彈不得；又或是造出一個召喚陣，呼叫對象（包括某工作中的人士或魔物）。

能力:
力量	７
耐性	８
敏捷	９
靈力	７
生命力	9
法力	８
體力	８
行動力　	7
智力	10+

----------


## kl122002

瓦扎‧ 路糸登 (貉人)　＊更新

年齡:  2３
出身地：不詳
身高：約150公分 
體重：約40公斤 
毛色：棕色帶灰色橫間 
瞳色：黑
愛好：挑戰高難度的偷竊 
厭惡：新科技
個性：
　　 表面: 　聰明， 有天生的幸運作最大的防衛。
　　裡面：冷酷並帶殘忍。對自己門下的審問絕不手軟。

衣著配色： 很粗厚的棉布裝， 上方盡是一塊塊不同顏色的舊印。 特別工作服是密探團的黑斗袍。
職業分類： 神偷，煙館老闆，早利絲羅密探團團長

背景：
　　出生地不詳，自稱是來是菸草大地巫穆。但希殊在背後的打探發現巫穆共沒有他的出生記錄。

　　對古物或寶物沒有一定的認識。 只是 “看上了眼， 那我就要了”的一類。有時候會用低價出讓過多的古物給希殊。擁有過兩面真的隕星碎片，而每一片都是由行動之中以假的易真中奪得。第一片因為還未知道來源，就當成了一套古老彩石餐具售給希殊。

　　 煙館在各地都有分館， 煙絲由高級的巫穆出品至低級的都齊全。 有時會親身上門送菸。  聰明的他就利用希殊半知不明的生意關係，防止自己沒有被識穿。每當希殊出了意外，都會豪不遲疑地上插一手幫忙, 因此和批發香料的希殊有一種不只交易的關係。

　　真正身份為早利絲羅密探團第３代團長。培養希殊來幫助自己收集商事和西東大陸情報。因此在必要時會在暗地裡出手救助。和戈登有不少前恩後怨，並暗地追查和監視戈登。

偷竊是行動的一種技能, 在行動中搜證時學的. 最強對手是奈特，一個眼中只為了考古的犬人，　又愛又恨而產生不明關係。　


能力:

人物能力階段	基本(以10為滿折算)		
力量	6		
耐性	8		
敏捷	10		
靈力	0		
生命力	7		
法力	0		
體力	8		
行動力	8		
智力	10

----------


## kl122002

RP早利絲羅密探團

全名：陛下的早利絲羅國土安全密探團
 (His Majesty’s Juliusow Secret Intelligence Service, HM-JSIS )
簡稱：早利絲羅密探團 (JSIS)
信物：默多盧半身熊像指環和身上的刺青
格言:

“所事奉公，立廉侍眾。”－長默多盧‧早利絲羅
“公正，保密。”－阿杜拉‧斯普京

簡介：
　　所有團員都戴有印上默多盧半身熊像的日指環作為識別，並在身體毛下有細小的刺青識別。 軍方一但捉到密探團多以息事寧人的方式處理；而相反若是由密探團捉到，大多情況也只會是警告一下了事，然在後後方加開檔案追查少量時間直至確認安全為存檔完成記錄。

歷史：
 　　440年，庶務司下的國土安全科成立。第一代全由軍方的情報科和皇家衛隊人員當任, 主要的職務就是把民間的犯罪案件分支出去，以減少軍部在處理民生事務上的壓力。第一代團長默多盧‧早利絲羅眼見民生有不少問題，而自己又未能出面幫忙，抱憾，於時著力追查，成功將一些犯罪者繩之於法，換出不少掌聲。 
　　
　　441年，當時有好幾份案件涉及軍部的骨幹份子而無法追查，所以團長默多盧向皇帝取得了刑罰豁免權。國土安全科更名“陛下的早利絲羅國土安全密探團”。人事上進行了第一次大徹查，開除任何可疑者，為開團的第一次大切換。

　　442年，默多盧團長在大切換途中被殺。第二任密探團團長阿杜拉‧斯普京繼位，有更多新人加入。刺殺一事，行兇者查明為軍部，但無奈證據被毀，無法指證海瑟。

　　443年，發現玫府內部貪污問題嚴重，令更多心抱不平的軍人轉向加入，而刑度司斯拜卡洛‧路糸登主動創立『聯合商會』，負責交換各地情報。因此密探團能掌握更多的證據。
　　隨之軍部進行排團行動，以煽動分子之名，令不少團員不明失蹤及死亡。過程直至團長阿杜拉於445年向皇室的密談後結束。
　　
　　446年的一次情報交換中，斯拜卡洛和密探團女貉人代表馬可娃‧普提魯被發現見面。行刑前出現火災，團長阿杜拉借屍身更換，成功令斯拜卡洛和馬可娃逃走。因此之後，斯拜卡洛定的忠信加入密探。

　　　448年，斯普京從皇帝手中絕對的自主權，確立從軍部分離。密探團可以自行審判。

　　451年，慶祝創團10週年。阿杜拉團長認為密團人事上有過多的漏洞，決心停止從外面收生，改以收取孤兒並用密探團的一對一式秘密培訓. 第二次大切換。
　　 新方案中 被選出的優生會以生死賽的方式決定最終的團長繼承人;  而部份會秘密轉向不同軍部出任要職。 
　　逃亡的斯拜卡洛將孫子瓦扎‧路糸登由死去的兒子手上取過，以匿名的方式送至入伍。　

　　463年，軍部指密探權力過大得如同第二政府的局面，發動護政。社會上出現了第一次白色恐怖時期：軍方大量地捕殺密探，令人手出現緊張。團長阿杜拉加以借用他方反對餘力對抗，成功控制軍方。

　　464年 ，軍部以團中有前朝家族為名，再一次大量殺害密探。重要的偵察科主管貍人烈梳‧木杉夫被殺，疑有軍部混入，令密探團出現了情報危機。
　　
　　465年，彈劾軍部高官事件，因為情報出現漏洞失敗。上訢者期後被不明刺殺。同年，海瑟出面交涉，密探團同意特赦之前犯罪的軍部成員。軍方要求將密探團的審判權交出。
　　不過阿杜拉團長就以涉足國土安全為理由，拒絕全面地交出。團長也得到了皇帝的默許, 可以私下監視軍部.  並得到了准許在需要的情況下向軍方要人, 不必知會刑度部。

　　466年，阿杜拉團長意識到軍方在其他方面有不少異動。因此就開始轉各方追查。
　
　　472年，出現了第一件因為食物而病亡的案件，一個月之後紛紛出現相同情況，密探團團長阿杜拉受受命追查，並由衛生科確定為高度傳染疫病，命名為霍亂。貧民區發生多場大火，死亡人數達千。

　　473年，冬末，阿杜拉團長因民間爆發的霍亂過身 ,  成為任期中較長的團長，在位共28年。年紀只有22歲的瓦扎‧路糸登以最年青的姿態接手團長一職.
　　
　　474年，一月，發現國庫的總黃金量嚴重不足，而測度用具有明顯造假。二月，測量局長麥爾‧威思魯不明意外死亡。指控工作完成，成功抓出了一些軍部人員，也補回大部分國庫的黃金，並繼續追查餘下部分。

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

瑟爾其實是由瀟湘設定的吧?
因為很難相信某龍能夠創造出這樣的反烏托邦啊...

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

大家好，由於整個rp看起來算是改頭換面了（就意義上也算是符合主標題Fantasy reincarnation的 reincarnation啦（汗））
因此，舊篇的討論區就現在情況上，也已經不敷使用（主要還是希望能點進來就看到相關的討論，而不用一直往下一頁猛按）
此故事定名為

Fantasy reincarnation 2: Moment of the real 
幻想轉生2 真實之刻

此討論區將會作為本傳以及各個rp作者作品讀者的意見討論區、作者群的茶水間以及資料設定的集散地，如果看了本故事覺得有興趣參與角色外型或場景器物等的圖像設計、劇情設定，或者打算直接加入者（這部份請附加私信給我或者是rp作者們），都可以在這邊獲得相關資料。
原則上，每個rp作者和我共用一樣的世界觀，權力也是相同的，有需要都歡迎討論。
由於是新的討論篇，角色資料的部份如果能拜託版主從舊討論區挪過來就太好不過了。
作品的時間線以不才的主篇為準，必要時改用各位作者認定的時間點，否則請把故事劇情時間設定在主線劇情的時間線以前或接近處（以本次來算可以寫在473年，但是476年就不太鼓勵，主要是怕造成過度牽制。），盡量不要太超前主線時間線，主線時間在我每次寫定後會在此更新。
---主線現在時間點：伊克洛普475年10/28 下午5點45分----
以上，願主神之翼庇護汝等。 
至於非rp版的真實之刻，劇情想必也是不一樣的。
------以下為各篇故事的連結，為了使各個作者方便，回應請統一集合在此篇---------------
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=56305 真實之刻rp版本 作者：薩拉‧卡羅
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=56505 水雲篇 作者：瀟湘
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=56565 伊希佴特篇 作者：賽茲恩·奧
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=56453 奈特‧瓦扎篇 作者：鳴雷‧起
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=56337 希殊篇 作者：kl122002


<table align="center" border="0" width="450"><tr><td>



> 同步於首篇。[align=right]BY瀟湘[/align]


</td></tr></table>

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

各位晚安，在接受短暫的軍事訓練後，在下暫時性的回歸到現實世界了
這次發表了新的小節，或許真的是還尚待加強，目前都還很難讓讀者有所感想阿XD

這次的修正與預告：1.小史的軍階修訂為准尉2.貨幣制度的詳細設定請稍待公佈，基本上還是十進制3.部份角色的設定會有小部份挪動

下節篇名：敵？友？ 
敬請期待了

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

新角色加入：

伊亞諾特‧芬里爾：黑狼獸人 
出生地：尚吉隆
身高：180公分 
體重：70公斤 
毛色：黑色（無髮） 
瞳色：鮮血紅

愛好：自由自在的生活
癖好：四處流浪、居無定所
厭惡：被他人約束、太過麻煩的工作
個性：沉默寡言、冷酷無情，不過仍然有讓容易親近的一面。

衣著：黑色短袖上衣，中間有白色的十字架圖騰、黑色長褲、鑲著金邊的黑色大衣，下擺長達腳踝，雙手袖口下方有釦子，並有領子。

戰鬥趨向：穩札穩打，找尋對手破綻給予致命一擊。 
職業分類：魔劍士。
化名職業：魔劍士。
慣用武器：寂滅之刃（長劍）
能力：以劍術為主，各種屬性魔法為輔。
天生屬性：厲。

角色介紹：擁有神族（龍）的魔導具在身的武士，曾經奉黑魔王的命令掌管煉製邪器的寶塔，在寶塔被毀之後，僥倖保留一命的他，手邊僅剩下寂滅之刃這樣寶具，同時也喪失了部份的記憶。
武器介紹： 
寂滅之刃：擁有除了光系之外的各種魔法屬性的長劍型魔具。劍身長90公分，通體漆黑，劍身中央刻著一串玄奧的符紋，劍身長窄，鋒利無比。

技能：
【輔助型技能】
風行者之速：透過空氣魔法中的微風系法術提升自身的移動速度、攻擊速度。
大地守護：防禦用的地魔法，施展時會在體外形成一圈土黃色的光芒。
瞬影：瞬間拉開或拉近與敵人的距離。
熾炎之刃：將火魔法中的燃燒系法術附加在寂滅之刃上，使物理攻擊附加火屬性傷害，提升攻擊範圍。
寒冰之刃：將水魔法中的冰霜系法術附加在寂滅之刃上，使物理攻擊附加冰屬性傷害，並導致敵人的速度降低。
雷電之刃：將電魔法中的光能系法術附加在寂滅之刃上，使物理攻擊附加雷屬性傷害，提高攻擊傷害。
革命之刃：將火、水、電三種魔法同時附加在寂滅之刃上，物理攻擊會附加上三種屬性傷害以及三種能力，最強大的輔助技能，平時不輕易動用。

【攻擊型技能】
幻影刺擊：朝敵人做出連續的快速突刺。
佐羅連斬：Z字型的斬擊。
荒咬：快速做出兩次橫劈的攻擊，順序為右至左，再從左回到右。
寂滅一劍：和武器同名的技能，時常用於暗殺上，給予敵人致命一擊。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

看到了蒼狼的新篇，先謝謝蒼狼對這篇rp繁複瑣碎的設定可以容忍，至於利格特之後的去向與發展如何，還先請有看到這篇的朋友們先忍忍，相信很快就可以公佈的吧？
過去的人，現在的事......歡迎加入！
---------------------------------------
梟的新篇越來越有往世界開展的趨向，沃霍洛背後的團體，相信會漸漸明朗化的吧？就期待下篇的演出囉。
---------------------------------------
梟與鳴雷共演的這篇應該是在外圍的戲份，如果能加註一下發生的日期（在RP裏）應該就更容易讓人理解了，重新看過，當中的換場接合處理漸入佳境，期待下篇。
---------------------------------------
蛇的部份，過去與現今（475年）的切換，應該會是一個重點？伊希佴特與索格之間的爭鬥，又會如何呈現呢？我想，最好的解答方法，就是期待蛇的下篇故事吧！
----------------------------------------
價值觀的論述與衝擊，在水雲篇的RP中應該會是主軸？由於我自己目前也有參與到水雲線，相關的劇透就不變於此洩密了，和我一起期待下篇吧？
----------------------------------------
希望能有更用心的自己，蹲下是為了高跳。

----------


## kl122002

看似我是世界觀的最大使用者＋創造者之一　（天啊，我在幹啥？
這裡補一個日後會經常出沒的角色。　


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    拜托其他人也來幫忙創造創造...    
    


斯拜洛。  路糸登 (貉人)

(舊)貴族 :  雷色士花臣(家族) 大公
年齡:  60以上
出身地：西大陸首都
身高：約140公分 
體重：約43公斤 
毛色：棕白帶灰色橫間 
瞳色：藍
愛好： 奇怪的事物， 古怪習慣， 作弄
厭惡：海瑟 
個性：開放而又帶少許傻氣， 保留了不羈的年青。 討厭負責。   
衣著配色： 米黃色
職業分類： 聯合商會永遠會長， 海瑟的非必要顧問。

背景：
　　家族因為海瑟版滅而逃亡至東方繼續發展。 這一年老伴死去， 因而獨自回去西大陸看看， 途中被誤賣成奴隸， 幸得經過的希殊找出。 到達西大陸後只想過平凡的生活， 但因為香水事件而吸引軍校的注意， 以致被迫坎入軍校， 當海瑟的非必要顧問。
	沃霍洛為舊貴族時代的近身小侍， 負責處理特殊的交代。 對斯拜洛有父親一樣的尊重。 
	瓦扎。 路糸登的直系長輩， 可能是生父。 而當時將瓦扎抱給密探團收留的人就是斯拜洛。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

伊亞線人物：

阿萊克斯‧賽菲斯：白狐獸人
出生地：沙錫安鐸 
年齡：63
身高：174公分 
體重：54公斤 
毛色：白色（無髮） 
瞳色：金色 

愛好：充當觀察者的腳色，觀察外地來的旅人。
厭惡：傭兵。
個性：機智沉穩，極富新機。
衣著：灰色的長袍，

角色介紹：年輕時曾幹過情報販子以及盜賊等非檯面上的職業。培養出了出色的觀察力以及察覺、躲避危險的本能。
後因年紀越來越大，不得已只好退出盜賊一業，常擔任外來旅客的導遊以及提供一些小道消息給軍方換來一些金錢好養活自己。
某天在酒館中跟酒保抬槓時巧遇伊亞諾特，藉擔任導遊名義打算狠敲伊亞的竹槓，事後被拆穿後，在伊亞的邀請下成為他的夥伴並提供一些必要的情報，每個月都能獲得一筆不錯的報酬。

----------


## a70701111

*加入四個主要角色的頭圖
為方便各位讀者更清楚知道角色定位，故圖片加入在各角色介紹上(請點回第一頁)，還請多多指教。
個位寫手也要多加油，雖然我個人還不太有資個這麼說就是了。
至於尤金為甚麼有兩張呢？就請各位看官繼續看下去了。
BY.小迪 2012/4/23

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

大家好，這裡是進度無限緩慢的原作，因應狼版重新出發，想著把文也重新刊登，卻發現原來過去的紀錄還是在的，造成重複刊登主題真是非常不好意思，還是希望能夠將這種情況好好整合，以免造成閱讀不便。
這邊公佈有關於宸的種種設定，這匹來自魔法都市加諾的小狼，角色的創造者是keith先生，以下，附上這個角色的文字介紹：

宸（Shin）：19歲，狼人與犬人混血（四分之一犬人）。棄嬰，在加諾東側山脈被撿到後被轉送到斯達教團，自幼被騎士收養，後來成為教團巡禮者周遊各地，在遊歷到東大陸阿菲斯特的剎卡威附近時落入地底遺跡，彌留之際成為精靈「Innocent」、「Guilty」兩人的宿主。事發後有將經歷回報給教會，最後教會決定選擇讓宸進入學校就讀以增進市面。本身不擅言詞，但一出口就能夠直指重點，與人交際上有困難，多靠兩位精靈引導而慢慢懂得放開心胸，但仍然習慣沉默。外表看似冷淡，但其實擁有感情豐富的內心。擁有鍊金術才能，藉由Innocent、Guilty的指導而開花結果。
其實因為被附身的關係而擁有箴言，但礙於才能問題而無法隨意使用。

出身地：未知
身高：176c.m.
體重：65k.g
毛色：髮色寶藍，深灰、在夜晚會偏亮灰。
瞳色：矢車菊藍
愛好：沉思、冥想、清唱。
厭惡：隨時在改變。
個性：平時冷靜，面對重要決擇時相當果斷，擁有直指問題核心的觀察力與分析力。不擅表達，雖然是好人，但對於沒興趣的人個性相當惡劣。
習慣動作：在思考的時候頭會自然向右方傾斜。
戰鬥風格：以難以招架的連續攻擊配合鍊金術進行戰鬥。
武器：護甲『S-I』、金屬索『S-II』、藥物、鍊金術。
天生屬性：水。

武器解說：

　護甲『S-One』：宸的自製作品一號，將合金融入自己骨骼中，展現型態時會直接以液態在手臂與腿部形成金屬甲。總重量0.3k.g.，型態會依照宸的想法而改變，必要時也可以直接鍊成裝甲或者盾牌，但由於宸自身個性問題而鮮少使用。原料為幻想金屬，輕的幾乎沒有重量，活動關節的部分也並非是鍊接或縫接，而是直接貼合宸的皮膚，活動性驚人。耐久度高於一般鋼鐵，但也會因為使用過久而產生金屬疲勞問題，但是只要靜待一段時間就會自我恢復，不過由於他的耐久性也相當高，所以幾乎不曾出現金屬疲勞。

　金屬索『S-Two』：宸的自製作品二號，材料同樣是幻想金屬，不過平常是以鋼珠的型態攜帶在身邊，於使用時再將其還原。總重量大約是0.5k.g，鍊製時考慮到應用問題固在強度上有著高於S-I的表現，可以承受以噸為單位的破壞力。可以自由調節長度甚至分成許多細線，但會有強度降低以及操作困難等缺點。細線化時宸可以將部分神經接上細線來藉此感覺外界的變化，可探測到完全的探測，缺點是無法感受氣味以及細線會被風向影響等等。 平時做為綑綁對手或者扭斷對方關節用。對巨大型的猛獸則是能夠賦予切割力來進行斬殺。使用方式充滿各種變化性，是最難應付的一種武器。

藥品：主要有強化身體的「藥片試紙」與干擾對方行動的「副產品」兩種，基於為了可應付各種突發狀況而隨身攜帶。藥片分為藍、紅、白三色，效用分別為強化自療、肌力耐力強化、感官能力強化。使用時會將試紙含在嘴角。副產品多為腐蝕性粉塵，由於威力過大而且容易擴散，所以無法在街道或者城鎮中使用。

特殊能力：【鍊金術】

「即席鍊成」：藉由幻想金屬的高度可塑性以及容易改變性質的不穩定性，宸可以對於自身武器進行調整或者改變型態等特殊能力。這技能並不特殊，然而需要相當的演算力才有辦法說鍊就鍊。宸在Innocent、Guilty的訓練下才得以將此技術付諸實行。

由於是借用人物來帶出第一章，世界在各位看官面前的一部份樣貌，所以角色個性上可能和keith當初所設想的有一些差距（這也是集體創作的趣味處），下一篇將公佈由小迪創作的人物──迪米特，對於不太明白他們背景的看倌，可以來這邊一探究竟。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

各位好，這邊送上在第二小節登場的角色，迪米特的設定資料，資料撰寫獸為小迪。
名稱：迪米特 羅馬拼音：Dmitry (雖小但是特別的意思) 
別稱：小迪
年齡：16歲
種族：森林銀灰狼種
軍階：無
個性：安靜身潔，想法單純，抱持強大光明面。
經歷：神使一族特別存在。
擁有歷代相傳之光明水晶，擁有數代以來最強的使役之能，但無法使用任何咒語與魔法能力，近戰武器也無熟練。在神使一族中背負一生只為光明之龍薩拉服務的最大主要，相信光明之龍的存在，不會多做揣測。
知道自身的最終使命，所以在尋找能托付之『滅神者』。
旅行過許多城市，也產生許多知識的累積，在經過諸多失敗後逐漸對『滅神者』無望，輾轉來到軍校就讀。
以獨特的樂器戰法攻擊，使用神使能力而非自身攻擊，幾乎以輔助與遠攻者佳。
能使用九種神使能力，以各種樂器區分，分表如下：
屬性：金(雷) 加拉(黃金色)
能力：召喚
能召喚魔物與非正常生物，亦能召喚不死生物，會耗損本身光明能量。(不常使用)
(機會：為了保護某種物體而使用，後即可以讓這角色受重傷。)
樂器形態：豎琴

屬性：木(風) 法蒂絲(翠綠色)   
能力：守護
能創造出強大結界，依照當時周邊的生物意念愈堅定，結界也就愈強大。(經常使用)
(機會：可以寫依照旁邊的人不同而有所變化，例如在尤金面前結界能當作武器拔起來劈砍，阿丁面前能變成超堅硬箭矢，有貫穿作用等等。)
樂器形態：木琴

屬性：水 瞳(天空藍) 
能力：記憶
能憶起回憶，找回物品，物品尋人，也能讀取物品的記憶。(有必要就會使用)
(機會：播放神器的記憶或者物品的記憶，解說能力等等)
樂器形態：小提琴

屬性：火 提亞(火紅)  
能力：賦予
加強能力用，不過能賦予的能力不強大，本人不常用。
(機會：但是小迪不知道這能力最大可以『降神』。)
樂器形態：手鼓

屬性：土 寧芙(淡綠色)
能力：淨化
能淨化物體、場景、生物、非人，亦能攻擊不死系生物。除神格除外。(最常使用能力)
(機會：能拔除不正常傷害(能利用)，但是除了『闇傷』(因為是神格)。 )
樂器形態：長笛

屬性：光  波奇(純白)
能力：反射 
簡單來說就是反射傷害，但相對的小迪自身也會受到相同光能量削減。
(機會：能在千鈞一髮之際救了原本會死亡角色，但小迪會受傷。)
樂器形態：脖子的水晶

不知能力：

只有神使一族在操縱小迪時才會發動之能力：

後來覺醒後會成為最終弓。

屬性：暗 瑟爾法(純黑) 
能力：重力
樂器形態：口琴
屬性：生
能力：創造
樂器形態：水晶之翼(口琴)
屬性：死
能力：時間
樂器形態：時鐘之翼(豎琴)

最終殺神弓，託付未來之武器，也是小迪本身的生命。
阿提米絲之弓

出身地：阿菲斯特大陸；樊赫峉聖山
身高：約160公分
體重：約54公斤
毛色：銀灰色，直長髮，有能接觸地板的銀長尾
瞳色：翠綠
愛好：讀書，書本，保養樂器，縫紉。
厭惡：所有負面的消息。
衣著配色：原本以純白色調為主，但因為某老師，逐漸改變穿著色調。
戰鬥趨向：遠距攻擊，閃躲輔助為重。
職業分類：役使。
慣用武裝：長笛，也是最常使用的樂器。
天生屬性：光

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

久違的更新，這第一章真是過份的久了也過份的長了，想寫到的事情過份的多了，真過份。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

赫特‧葛拉吉：28歲，長相和尤金十分相似的牛人，不知為何十分憎恨尤金。
職業分類：重劍士 
身高：約220公分
體重：約148公斤
種族：牛人
毛色：灰偏白，微捲短髮
角顏色：黑
瞳色：藍
愛好：槴子花、香檳酒、果汁、曬過的白被單
厭惡：煙味、髒亂
個性：表裡不一，陽奉陰違，大部分處事都很敷衍。
身份：傭兵
衣著配色：主要為銀邊白底的仿軍裝，會與軍裝作替換，隨身物品是刻有滬子花花紋的懷錶，右眼戴著皮製眼罩，從前額到眼罩下有道傷疤。
戰鬥趨向：不擇手段，造成對手最大的損傷，道德榮譽與我無關。
戰鬥風格：雙手持劍，鮮少切換武器，與尤金相反，招式中多有撒沙滾地等無賴戰法。
慣用武裝：精鋼重劍、隕鐵斬馬刀、犀刃．白騎士、求導者之握
天生屬性：凜
武器設定：精鋼重劍：尋常的重型武器，180cm長，寬3指幅，重約10kg，樸實的外型不影響劈砍的威力
		  隕鐵斬馬刀：使用隕鐵混和精鋼作成，通體漆黑的大型刀，護手和劍身交界處具有劍扣設計，能輕易的折斷敵人兵刃，硬度也非尋常刀刃可比，可以一刀斬斷三個穿著版甲的人類士兵，200cm長，寬8公分，護手長各15公分，，重15kg，單面開鋒。
		  犀刃．白騎士：具有伸縮劍身設計的奇異兵器，整把劍以金綠色奧米哈鋼纏繞，可以吸收大量的衝擊力，護手底端具有控制劍身長度的機關，優美的外型宛如流雲，刀身上有浪紋，單面開鋒的軍刀，護手上端部份的巨大角狀突起和下端的劍扣設計，都讓這把刀更具威脅性140～260cm長，寬四指幅，劍身厚度極薄，混入密索利銀讓刀身有吸收並反震對手的能力，重10kg
-----------------------------------------
新登場的角色介紹，下一個公佈的角色是瓦哈魯，如我有重複張貼，還請告知囉。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

角色名稱：瓦哈魯．沁凱
年齡：36歲
性別：男
種族：羊人
毛色：褐色偏橙
體型：瘦、較高、手臂肌肉發達
角：短匕首狀直立山羊角（捲曲度約15～18°）右角剩餘三分之一，斷面不平整
特徵：臉上有一大道粉紅色的無毛燒傷傷疤覆蓋著他的眼睛部份 。
瞳色：灰，十字形瞳孔部份呈現黃色，目前已完全喪失功能
嗓音：清遠嘹亮
個性：十分熱情，不避諱任何話題。（酒量不好但被邀約絕不拒絕、性向為異性戀）。
喜好：任何形式的風、知音、可造之材
厭惡：笨蛋、蠢驢、尤金與赫特（克隆頓）
衣著配色：輕薄簡便的短袖衣衫，方便進行狩獵為主，熊皮和鹿皮交織而成的大披風是不離身的衣著，十分喜歡薄底的靴子。
能力：除了視覺以外極度敏銳的感官，能夠從細微空氣振動中用耳朵看出手語；獸爪裂片讓他有暫時變成斷角巨羊的能力，雖然還是全盲，不過肉體的力量大幅度提昇。
和其他角色關係：阿丁的師父、伊薩克‧埃努的密友、海瑟的徒弟之一、洛迪的支持者
-------------------------------------
接下來就慢慢更新吧，故事的深度可能要更加油才行。

----------

